# help!! me looking for s great puppy



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

looking for a puppy , have found a couple of breeders, would like to know if anyone knows of Von HausReid german shepherds? thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know of HausReid, and would recommend them. There are a couple of people here on the forum with HausReid dogs, and they are by all accounts great and wonderful pets! I've also seen a few HausReid dogs in our SchH club and they are great all-around dogs, very healthy with strong, stable temperament.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you read up on ALL the links on this site --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html that way the better breeders will take you more seriously.


----------

